# plow lights



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

i have an s10 crew cab 2002 with a snowbear plow and i need plow lights what is the best way to hook up tap into my headlights?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Who needs to see where they are going  You could mount some big hunting spotlights on a backrack facing fowards. Im sorry, this post from me is completely useless... Just bored


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Plowing with a snow bear, I'm guessing your doing your driveway and maybe 1 or 2 others, I would simply put a good tractor utility light or driving light with a small set of turn signal lights on each side of the lights. I would run an independant fused circuit or harness and not tie into your headlamp system. If you are determined to tap into the trucks headlamp system, get a set of Meyer saber modules and adapters for your s-10, you can find brand new sets on E-bay for around $125 and adapters will run another $50. Download from Meyers the saber wiring diagram and install on the truck and then make the connections to your headlamps, ground, hi-lo, turn and signal.

Saber modules: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MEYE...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Saber wiring http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/IS96 Meyer 1-757.pdf

Headlamp adapter http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/Adaptor Harness.pdf


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well i figured i would have to tap into lights.. I am no good when it comes to car electronics... I need to have some sort of atleast headlight above the plow because my reg headlights are blocked..

I am only doing a few drives, How can i hook it up without taping into head lights?


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

separate switch and relay for plow lights.

I am in the same boat.

I just found really old plow lights in my garage. The old round lights with the round turn signal sticking out of the side. They have a square plug with 4 contacts in a square pattern.

I am going to make the mount out of some flat bar but I am not sure how I will wire it up yet.


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

can someone give me the dimensions of the snow bear off road light brackets i am going to have my neighbor fab some up for me..


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

i have brackets made know how do i hook up relay to lights i would like to use a 4 or 5 way flat trailer wire to just plug up my lights when i put the plow on.. i need help with the wiring of relay an trailer light harness please!


----------



## Upscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Bradman, I know this post is kinda old and I don't know if you got anywhere with your problem but if you were going to use trailer flat wire and you had a trailer plug on the back of your truck you could run the wire to it and you utulize it instead of tapping into your heads. Just make sure you are using your running light wires and not your brake lights or there could be a slight problem.


----------

